# Raising the rev limiter for the 8v ?



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

So I'd like to raise the rev limiter another 500 -1000 rpms. 6800 rpms is stock. I have the head work and valve train, block, needed to support 8k rpms. I'm running Wide band controlled CIS lambda, so I still have the stock fuel pump relay. Are any of the 16v relays compatible/ drop in replacement for the 83-84 GTI fuel pump relays?
What other options are available to raise the rev limiter?

Looks like there were some discussions previously @ http://www.clubgti.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-188590.html

And a product on ebay - anyone use this relay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vw-MK1-Jetta-GLI-HI-REV-7500-Fuel-Pump-Relay-/320202104961
Cheers
ny_fam


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ny_fam said:


> Are any of the 16v relays compatible/ drop in replacement for the 83-84 GTI fuel pump relays? What other options are available to raise the rev limiter?


No, a 16v relay will not work in this case nor will the 8v CIS-e fuel pump relay (same animal). The relay which is being sold on Ebay I would bet it the "Fox" relay, also sold by some of the aftermarket places. There are options but some might not be very nice. The Fox relay, didn't know it had a limit, using s simple relay, this deletes the safety feature and the pumps would run the entire time the key is on, if you plan something like a MSD ignition they have a rev limiter in many models, different ignition system, 16v with 7200RPM limit or stand alone with programable limit.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Try a relay from an 80-82 car, I have never hit a limiter in any of those cars. And when we swapped the 16V into the 80 Scirocco (that was lamda equipped) and used the stock(8V) relay, we never had limiter issues.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

I like the idea of a limiter, I just want higher limits.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

To be honest I never noticed any kind of engine speed limiter in any of the vehicles I ever owned prior to owning Volkswagens. Even in race cars I built I never installed any type of engine speed limiter. Maybe other cars did have them, don't really believe so, but I never thought about the idea or had one kick in. It has always been my thinking that the driver is the engine speed limiter. Yeah, I did miss a shift a few times and over rev the engine, but lifter damage was the most that ever happened. In my many years I have only seen three engines that put a rod through the block and that was oil related. I have seen drag racing cars more or less explode but that was a boost issue. I can't recall ever hearing about an engine that grenaded itself due to pure excessive engine speed.

It would be my suggestion that if your engine is up to speeds above the factory limiter and you feel you need to bring it there then you have to either spend some cash or risk controling things yourself. You can buy add on limiters and they don't cost the world if it's piece of mind you need. Or you can scrap any kind of limiter and drive in a manner which you maintain control of the car at all times.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

ny_fam said:


> And a product on ebay - anyone use this relay?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vw-MK1-Jetta-GLI-HI-REV-7500-Fuel-Pump-Relay-/320202104961
> Cheers
> ny_fam


Wow; Moogie doesn't often leave out VW part numbers. If that relay is #321906059F it'll work; it's swapped in all the time into the Mk1 cars, particularly by those doing swaps and taking their cars to the track. :beer:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I believe you're looking for the fuel pump relay for an Audi 5cyl from the mid-80's. 

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected] & Air System&[email protected] Pump Relay 

321906059F like kamzcab86 said 

should put you right around where you want


----------

